# A message from Wogga



## kentuckiense (Jan 7, 2007)

Colin asked me to share this photo album of his Ireland travels thus far:
http://couchsurfing.com/image_gallery.html?id=1O2LL7A&folder=25572

He said more photos will be added shortly.


----------



## Heather (Jan 8, 2007)

Hrm, Colin's not very Irish looking huh? oke:


----------



## Mark (Jan 8, 2007)

So sad. Looks like he's having a lousy time.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanx for sharing the photos.


----------



## Wogga (Jan 15, 2007)

Irelands been a sheer blast! Heading off to Amsterdam tomorrow to uh, do research... on botany, yeah, research on botany! Thats my story and im stickin to it! will keep updated. hope everyones doing well!! If there are any ST'ers in amsterdam whod like to meet up for tea or lunch give me a ring - 353 87 31 88 026. 

Cheers!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 16, 2007)

Ooh I cant wait to go play Pball in Amsterdam!


----------

